
IBM Watson, FDA to use blockchain tech for health care data - F_J_H
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/ibm-watson-fda-to-use-blockchain-tech-to-build-secure-exchange-for-health-data/
======
kylebenzle
No version of a blockchain (distributed database) is ready for this type of
data storage. Bitcoin has fees of a few pennies to several dollars depending
on the tx size. Any other version of a blockchain lacks the "tamper proof"
security that Bitcoin's offers. After recently speaking with a higher in IBM's
IOT division and this type of article, it looks like even IBM is still way off
target on their understanding on the potential use Bitcoin tech. The choice is
either to pay exorbitant fees to have your data included in the blockchain or
wait potentially days for a confirmation and/or needing to resubmit the Tx.
Core dev. Greg Maxwell (nullc) could better speak to this point.

------
somid3
I love this idea. I predicted it to a friend about 6-months ago. Both because
Blockchain is in a hype, but also because healthcare needs to find a
distributed database solution. I work in healthcare IT for a Fortune 100
pharma and this makes a lot of sense. Its a moonshot, but probably a good
idea.

